# Plant Question...Gardenia



## fureverywhere (Nov 1, 2016)

I guess technically it's a bush which is why it's so huge in the pot...But I have a big sunny window in the kitchen. The    "Money Tree" got so tall I gave it to best buddy. But now it's three big plants, two geraniums that are wired so not so wide. But the gardenia is so wide it barely fits. Would it be okay to prune it into shape? This window has such great light the plants bloom all winter...just need a bigger window


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 1, 2016)

I prune my potted gardenia..  It keeps it full and stops it from being so leggy.  I think it's necessary


----------

